# Slightly off topic, i want to make stickers for Bouncy castles



## notre1dame (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, i run a bouncy castle business, and would like to make up large'ish stickers to put on my inflatables, 
inflatable castles are made from heave duty PVC, and are stored rolled up, so i would need a vinyl which is durable, flexible & able to print my name & logo on.

can anyone advise me on this?

thanks in advance


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

The least expensive way would be to have one stencil made, then paint it with *Krylon Fusion*.
That is a really good paint, and made for plastics, and it works especially good on PVC.
It comes in a lot of colors, and if you buy 'more' Bouncy Castles, you can just pull out the stencil and paint.

Randy


----------



## John Thomson (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a bouncy castle business.........you will not find a vinyl that will stick to them.....a paint mask is your best option.

John


----------



## kenggg (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry that I couldn't help you. :tipthank:


----------

